# wacom bamboo craft pen and touch



## junji98 (Dec 5, 2009)

greetings all!

i was impressed with the pen and touch video and decided to give it a go. i purchased the bamboo craft pen and touch unit from staples the other day and successfully installed it in our mac desktop running slow leopard. i dont understand how to use the pen for edits though. we bought this unit primarily to make scribbles on word/pdf/powerpoint documents since my wife and i frequently give lectures and presentations, and edit papers regualrly. we thought encircling words/slide figures in real time would be really cool. however, i cant get it to 'draw' on word and power point (microsoft office 2008) or on pdfs (preview). do i need special software for this? if so, which ones? im not getting much help fromt the wacom website

thanks!

ed


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I've always wanted to get one of those for that very thing, but never have. But yes, I do believe that you need special software for it to work. If you are using Preview to open PDF files, it doesn't support marking up things as you like out of the box. I don't use MS Office, so I do not know about those. After installing the software that came with the bamboo, are there any new items in the System Preferences? Look to see if Ink is one. That is Apple's tablet software that is suppose to allow users to 'scribble' if the OS detects an acceptable input device. Also there should be something form Wacom as well. Also look in your Applications and Utilities folder for any new apps that may help in this regard. Other then that, you'll have to search on the web for any Mac software for tablet input.


----------

